
The Real Hackers - mqt
http://www.foreworks.com/hacker.html
======
pg
Actually the worm was a characteristic example of hacking in both senses of
the word.

~~~
tptacek
What do you think of Katie Hafner's account of it? You figure into it.

~~~
pg
From what I remember it was pretty sloppy.

------
tdavis
Breaking:

YCombinator's Robert Morris Breeding New Generation of Cyber-Criminals?

;)

~~~
tptacek
Since his was the first published stack overflow, containing the blueprint for
the shellcode Lopatic, Vicm, and the 8lgm used in 1995 to kick off the "stack
smashing" rennaisance, I'd say his work there is already complete.

